# Updates on my dad's Salt Water tank.



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

ADDED PICTURES AS A REPLY TO THREAD!!!

After adding the new fish today, the tank inhabitants are as follows:
2 damsel fish (orange/yellow with a black spot near dorsal fin)
1 chocolate chip starfish
1 pink spot shrimp goby
1 lawnmower blenny
1 red coral banded shrimp
1 yellow spotted boxfish
2 scallops

Pictures will come soon, btw this is a 60 gallon FOWLR tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sounds great 101...but tell dad he screwed up.....it won't be long before he will be sayin "dang i wish i had gotten a bigger tank" .......lol...it always happens..
theel him good luck with it and i think he will get a lot of enjoyment from it..


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck getting those damsels out too... Not going to be fun. Though they seem awesome now, eventually they'll cause SOME issue and you'll want them gone. Again, good luck with that!


Do you have any pictures/videos? PLEASE?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

The scallops are going to be the real problem. The boxfish will try to eat them! 
If they survive that, though, they'll probably just starve unless you go to extra trouble to feed them with a turkey baster.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

EDIT: I added a really good picture of the goby.

The whole tank.









The scallops and the shrimp, still in their bags.









The goby.









One of the damsels.









The boxfish and the blenny.









The shrimp.









The starfish.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool background. I never saw anyone use geodes in a salt tank before, so that's pretty neat.


----------

